# Shed issues with tegus.



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

Shed issues with tegus. Tegus can have real bad sheds if not cared for or kept properly, tegus require very high humidity. In their native range, humidity is often 80% to 100%. That said, I find that with my tegus there is very little problems with shedding. Our humidity is also very high here in north Florida, it is often times around 90%, this in my opinion is why I see few problems at all with shedding. This also could be partly due to underground burrows where the humidity is very high due to the damp soil. I have heard that high quantities of fruit will help with the shedding process, however I did not see where this could be likely. I discussed this with my DMV, and we both agreed that the fruit content on feeding would have very little effect on promoting good sheds. The vitamin A, is not found to be high at all in fruits and vitamin C has no known assets to promote good shedding. The fruits with the higher oils are the citrus, however citrus fruits are not recommended as a source of food in tegus. I have some tegus that will not eat fruit at all; I have never seen shedding problems within these animals. Colombian tegus and the Blue tegus very rarely take fruit, I have noted that the shedding problems within these two groups are very few.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 24, 2007)

Our female Blue will eat some fruit, but Our male Blue will eat anything I put in his bowl, even if it's all fruit. I'm guessing he's an exception.

Even though our enclosures are screen top and front we haven't had and shed issues so far. They shed complete over a few days with a bath or two. 

Since they spend most of their day below ground, as long as the substrate (cypress mulch) is kept damp, shedding shouldn't be a problem. I started misting and turning the substrate every few days. That got old quick and the Tegu's HATE to have their substrate messed with. That's a sure way to get attacked!! So (even though I thought it was a dumb idea when I heard it a few months ago) I dump probably over a gallon of water into the substrate once or twice a week to keep it damp. That may seem alot but it's spread out over a 7ft x 3ft x 8 inch depth. They all have a container of water to soak in if they need it. I see substrate in it so they must use it once in a while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Our enclosure is all glass for the time being and the humidity is kept in the 90's. I've never had any shedding problems and after discussing fruit intake with my local herp vet, we also agree that fruit shouldn't really have any impact on shedding. I believe Rick himself actually started that load of crap. Apollo gets a varied diet of different sources of protein, but refuses any kind of fruit or vegetable. I'm going to research artichoke hearts because of the amount of Vitamin D found in artichokes and see what exactly they contain. I do not believe that shedding issues have anything to do with diet. Shedding issues in other reptiles I've found are simply solved by Thai Fish Sauce, yes I know that sounds strange but not only does is help the skin loosen, but I can also use it to disguise the few vegetables I sneak in every now and then for proper variance in diet.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 25, 2007)

if someone is having a bad shed any suggestions on how to help with that


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

if a reptile has a bad shed i give it a bath and rub the parts that have shed remaining gently with calendula emulsion. it works every time.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

> calendula emulsion.


Where do you purchase this item?In a drug store or health food store?
I have never seen it so thats why I asked.
:roll: 
Brat!


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> > calendula emulsion.
> 
> 
> Where do you purchase this item?In a drug store or health food store?
> ...



i purchase it in a local pharmacy.

but i live in the netherlands so i dont know about the states.


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

I spray my Black and White Tegu once a day with water in the morning and like at 12-1 pm i spray him with a multi vitamin so he has nice skin i keep the humidity at 60 percent he doesnt really need any higher humidity because I do spray him and keep him moist


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 21, 2009)

What in the heck is calendula emulsion :?: I ask because my baby's shed isn't looking good :!:


----------



## Tux (Jan 25, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> What in the heck is calendula emulsion :?: I ask because my baby's shed isn't looking good :!:



Well Calendula is a genus of plant, I've heard of it being used for burns and such but no evidence really to back up the effectiveness, I've seen it marketed in emulsion form (water + Calendula oil = Calendula emulsion) as a moisturizer but again no proof it actually works better than water its self.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 23, 2009)

I understand that high humidity around 80% is for proper shedding, Are there any other health issues other than bad shedding if humidity is to low?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 24, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> I understand that high humidity around 80% is for proper shedding, Are there any other health issues other than bad shedding if humidity is to low?


Our Blues shed fine with ambient room humidity. Our adult male Red has much rougher skin and needs higher humidity.


----------

